# name needed for a male maltese puppy



## mjbecnel (Nov 3, 2004)

I am getting my male maltese puppy in two weeks and i cannot come up with a cute name for him. So i am asking everybody out there to help me decide on a name for him.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

How about Rhett, like in Gone With the Wind?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

So many names to choose from. Think about what you like in life or something like flowers or think about your hobbies and what's important to you or even WHO is important to you. When you look at your baby, what are some of the adjectives you have for him and what does he remind you of or what do you think of when you look at him? GOOD LUCK!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My suggestion kind of mirrors ButterCloudandNoriko. Think of books, music, movies, even TV shows that you like. We know someone whose dog is named Scout because they are big fans of "To Kill a Mockingbird". Another friend's favorite TV show was "Friends" so their little Jack Russell Terrier is Chandler Bing. We have a female Maltese but if we'd gotten a male my daughter is a maniac Beatles fan so he'd probably have been named McCartney or Lennon.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 3 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Another friend's favorite TV show was "Friends"  so their little Jack Russell Terrier is Chandler Bing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14773*


[/QUOTE]

I LOVE this idea! I also want a Jack Russell because they're like the smartest dogs. Maybe if I get a Jack russell, I'll name him Joey or her Rach(el). HAHAHA

Did you guys watch the oprah show when she had Johnny Depp on? Tell me he looks like he could be Joey Tribianni's/Matt Lablanc's brother or TWIN! HAHAHAH


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree, I think when you get your puppy you will FEEL the name come out! You will see something in his personality. It took me forever to find a name for Chanel!!! Weeks!!!









~Elegant


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mjbecnel_@Nov 3 2004, 11:22 PM
> *I am getting my male maltese puppy in two weeks and i cannot come up with a cute name for him. So i am asking everybody out there to help me decide on a name for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14766*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with everyone else in that I think the name will come to you once you spend some time with your little man... but this site may give you a starter...

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Hills/4...es_alphabet.htm


I personally love names for little guys like Seargent and Oliver...Those are a couple of the ones I had picked out for if I had gotten a little boy. Then I had a group of girls names and settled on Abigail Windsor.









GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 4 2004, 12:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this idea! I also want a Jack Russell because they're like the smartest dogs. Maybe if I get a Jack russell, I'll name him Joey or her Rach(el). HAHAHA

Did you guys watch the oprah show when she had Johnny Depp on? Tell me he looks like he could be Joey Tribianni's/Matt Lablanc's brother or TWIN! HAHAHAH
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14776
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brinkley's came from a movie. There are TONS of lists online...that is what I will do when I get another. I found a list of dog names from movies...immediately when I saw "YOu've got Mail..."-I didn't even have to look at the name..I remembered the Golden Retriever named Brinkley. I knew that had to be it!
My husband and son wanted "Harvey"-but not me.

The Chandler Bing is Hilarious! We are huge "Friends" fans...
I even thought about naming him "Regis"-you know "Regis Philbin"







I also thought about naming a girl "Vanna"-b/c of Vanna White!!







I just like _different_names...no offense to the white dog names...but I didn't want a white dog name like snow or fluffy, angel, etc. I did think of Krystal for a girl...that is kinda white doggish...







I like peoplely like names better...I don't know..I am weird.
We have a guy in town named "Bentley" that the vet's daughter named her Yorkie after b/c she liked his name...that is really a cute name for a dog. He said he was honored!








Anyway, whatever you pick will fit! I don't think Brinkley would have made a good "Harvey"-even though we use it as his middle name when he is in trouble.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mjbecnel_@Nov 3 2004, 11:22 PM
> *I am getting my male maltese puppy in two weeks and i cannot come up with a cute name for him. So i am asking everybody out there to help me decide on a name for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14766*


[/QUOTE]

Hmmmmm, now let me see...since your last name seems to be Becnel, why not call him "Becker"? 

Like the other girls say, when you get him, a name will come to you. 
And it is kind of a personal thing. You tend to attach a name that you like 
to a little guy that you LOVE. Therefore, naming the little guy should come from
your heart. Which I'm certain it will.  
Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a great name for a Maltese dog that was used by a friend for her black persian cat many years ago...now waiting at the bridge. The name is helbore.. full name Black Helbore..and it is a medicinal herb with quite magical powers. Get the irony..naming a white dog such a name. \Seriously chosing a name is individual and sometimes the right name comes to you with no pre thought.
Love and enjoy tour puppy!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a nephew dog named Bodacious. They call him Bodie some times...it fits him well. Just throwing another name into the pot. I like when dogs are named words that aren't usually names. Like Serendipity. 
Good luck with your new little one









Nicolle


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

How about Romeo


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I have a Siamese cat named Danny and my little Malt is Vinny. Just in case you didnt get it, Danny Zuko and Vinny Barbarino. Sigh, I love John Travolta.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tag_@Nov 7 2004, 08:00 PM
> *Well, I have a Siamese cat named Danny and my little Malt is Vinny.  Just in case you didnt get it, Danny Zuko and Vinny Barbarino.  Sigh, I love John Travolta.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Cute!!!!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Snoopy... jijijij i love it ... that would have been Spike's name except he is my sister's and i didnt have much to say there


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

My 16 year old Maltese is "Benji" from "Benji the hunted". We have all sorts of nicknames: Benjamin, Benny, benny boo-boo (how to lose a guy in 10 days), Beener wiener. HEehee. Gizmo's name was nearly changed to "Boo-boo" because when people called him that he would come, but never when you called him Gizmo. 

If I ever got another male I'd call him Rocky.

(As you can see I like movie names too). Tyson is nice too. Herbie (the luv bug)


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Any progress on the name??? One more week...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

how about Elmo?

i LOVE elmo from sesame street !!! HES SO CUTE !!!!!
i still love him!!!

when i get another maltese, i was thinking of naming her elmo even if shes a girl (but if i get a boy he'll be named elmo too)


----------

